# Newborn puppies. *Pictures*



## KrystalMarie (Oct 16, 2010)

So this morning I woke up to my dog having babies 
She is a Mini Doxie 
Haha, believe it or not she had seven!!! The vet told me she olny heard three heatbeats last week! 


























They are all very heathly and happy  

Anyone have any ideas on how to tell them apart? They are all the same colors!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 16, 2010)

Very sweet!!!!!!!   No idea how to tell them apart.  I always put differant color collars on my new kids if they all look the same!!


----------



## KrystalMarie (Oct 16, 2010)

We tried yarn but it keep slipping off


----------



## warthog (Oct 16, 2010)

They are wonderful, I would also say different coloured collars.

Congratulations


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2010)

AAWWWWWW........ so cute!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awwww..    We had mini doxies when I was a kid.  They're cool little dogs.  

As for telling them apart, you could just do what I did with my flock of RIR's..  I named them Penny.  

All of them.


----------



## meme (Oct 31, 2010)

they are soooo cute.


----------

